# San Antonio and Austin



## Disir

This is the last trip I get to take with my kid before he goes to college out of state. He was supposed to go overseas but that trip was cancelled.  So, before I unleash him on the world, we are going to do some stuff.  We have been to the Ford Presidential Library and Museum, the Clinton Presidential Museum and we are going to hit here: 
Home - The George W. Bush Presidential Library and Museum  and The Sixth Floor Museum | The Sixth Floor Museum at Dealey Plaza driving in. At some point we are going over to Austin to hit this one: 
LBJ Presidential Library   and the Stevie Ray Vaughan statue.  

he has to see the Alamo and the other 4 missions. 
San Antonio Missions National Historical Park (U.S. National Park Service) 

We are going to go here: 




__





						Natural Bridge Caverns | Naturally Amazing
					

There is plenty to discover at Natural Bridge Caverns. Explore two distinct cave systems, conquer the ropes course and zip line, mine for fossils, and more!




					naturalbridgecaverns.com
				




I wouldn't mind hitting here: 








						Institute of Texan Cultures - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				








__





						Historic Market Square - City of San Antonio
					





					www.marketsquaresa.com
				




That's the plan.


----------



## Damaged Eagle

I hope everything goes well and stay safe.

*****SMILE*****


----------



## task0778

The Alamo is in downtown San Antonio, while you're there you might think above visiting the riverwalk and try some authentic tex-mex food.  It ain't spicy unless you ask for it that way.


----------



## Grumblenuts

Historic Market Square - City of San Antonio - Do it! At night! Take the boat ride!
Stevie Ray Vaughan statue  - nice
Natural Bridge Caverns - don't recall, but looks very unnaturally ho hum
In any case.. Enjoy!


----------



## Disir

task0778 said:


> The Alamo is in downtown San Antonio, while you're there you might think above visiting the riverwalk and try some authentic tex-mex food.  It ain't spicy unless you ask for it that way.


They have a kayak tour on the river, too.


----------



## Moonglow

Disir said:


> This is the last trip I get to take with my kid before he goes to college out of state. He was supposed to go overseas but that trip was cancelled.  So, before I unleash him on the world, we are going to do some stuff.  We have been to the Ford Presidential Library and Museum, the Clinton Presidential Museum and we are going to hit here:
> Home - The George W. Bush Presidential Library and Museum  and The Sixth Floor Museum | The Sixth Floor Museum at Dealey Plaza driving in. At some point we are going over to Austin to hit this one:
> LBJ Presidential Library   and the Stevie Ray Vaughan statue.
> 
> he has to see the Alamo and the other 4 missions.
> San Antonio Missions National Historical Park (U.S. National Park Service)
> 
> We are going to go here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Natural Bridge Caverns | Naturally Amazing
> 
> 
> There is plenty to discover at Natural Bridge Caverns. Explore two distinct cave systems, conquer the ropes course and zip line, mine for fossils, and more!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> naturalbridgecaverns.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't mind hitting here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Institute of Texan Cultures - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Historic Market Square - City of San Antonio
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.marketsquaresa.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's the plan.


I thought you said yous were gonna do something fun?


----------



## task0778

Disir said:


> task0778 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Alamo is in downtown San Antonio, while you're there you might think above visiting the riverwalk and try some authentic tex-mex food.  It ain't spicy unless you ask for it that way.
> 
> 
> 
> They have a kayak tour on the river, too.
Click to expand...


LOL, just make sure you stay in the kayak, that water ain't exactly what you'd call pristine if you get my drift.


----------



## Hossfly

Disir said:


> task0778 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Alamo is in downtown San Antonio, while you're there you might think above visiting the riverwalk and try some authentic tex-mex food.  It ain't spicy unless you ask for it that way.
> 
> 
> 
> They have a kayak tour on the river, too.
Click to expand...

The Childrens Museum is interesting and they have some great ice cream on the ground floor.


----------



## Disir

Moonglow said:


> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is the last trip I get to take with my kid before he goes to college out of state. He was supposed to go overseas but that trip was cancelled.  So, before I unleash him on the world, we are going to do some stuff.  We have been to the Ford Presidential Library and Museum, the Clinton Presidential Museum and we are going to hit here:
> Home - The George W. Bush Presidential Library and Museum  and The Sixth Floor Museum | The Sixth Floor Museum at Dealey Plaza driving in. At some point we are going over to Austin to hit this one:
> LBJ Presidential Library   and the Stevie Ray Vaughan statue.
> 
> he has to see the Alamo and the other 4 missions.
> San Antonio Missions National Historical Park (U.S. National Park Service)
> 
> We are going to go here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Natural Bridge Caverns | Naturally Amazing
> 
> 
> There is plenty to discover at Natural Bridge Caverns. Explore two distinct cave systems, conquer the ropes course and zip line, mine for fossils, and more!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> naturalbridgecaverns.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't mind hitting here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Institute of Texan Cultures - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Historic Market Square - City of San Antonio
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.marketsquaresa.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's the plan.
> 
> 
> 
> I thought you said yous were gonna do something fun?
Click to expand...


Dragging my kid to places he would not willingly seek out is fun. He's more likely to remember a timeline of events if he has some engagement. We like going to the caverns. He is getting into caving.


----------



## Disir

Hossfly said:


> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> task0778 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Alamo is in downtown San Antonio, while you're there you might think above visiting the riverwalk and try some authentic tex-mex food.  It ain't spicy unless you ask for it that way.
> 
> 
> 
> They have a kayak tour on the river, too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Childrens Museum is interesting and they have some great ice cream on the ground floor.
Click to expand...


He is way too old for that.  He might be willing to hit an aquarium but not Sea World or Six Flags or any of that.


----------



## CremeBrulee

If you make it to Austin you might check out the Bullock Texas State History Museum.  The Ransom Center has some interesting items too, like a Gutenberg Bible and the oldest surviving photo. Both are within walking distance of the LBJ library.


----------



## Sunni Man

The River Walk in San Antonio is a must do for one night. Get a hotel room like at the Holiday Inn right on the River Walk. 
Walk out the front door and you are there. The Alamo is just around the corner.  
Eat some Tex-Mex food and Texas BBQ ribs.
Then go to Austin, plenty to do there. 
Yeehaw!!   ...


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Disir said:


> This is the last trip I get to take with my kid before he goes to college out of state. He was supposed to go overseas but that trip was cancelled.  So, before I unleash him on the world, we are going to do some stuff.  We have been to the Ford Presidential Library and Museum, the Clinton Presidential Museum and we are going to hit here:
> Home - The George W. Bush Presidential Library and Museum  and The Sixth Floor Museum | The Sixth Floor Museum at Dealey Plaza driving in. At some point we are going over to Austin to hit this one:
> LBJ Presidential Library   and the Stevie Ray Vaughan statue.
> 
> he has to see the Alamo and the other 4 missions.
> San Antonio Missions National Historical Park (U.S. National Park Service)
> 
> We are going to go here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Natural Bridge Caverns | Naturally Amazing
> 
> 
> There is plenty to discover at Natural Bridge Caverns. Explore two distinct cave systems, conquer the ropes course and zip line, mine for fossils, and more!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> naturalbridgecaverns.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't mind hitting here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Institute of Texan Cultures - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Historic Market Square - City of San Antonio
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.marketsquaresa.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's the plan.


Don’t forget the river walk.I assume you have been there? Yes that is true he needs to see the Alamo but it is everybit as much important that he sees the river walk as well.that place is heaven on earth.

San  Antonio is the greatest best kept secret on the planet. I was there for the first time last fall when it is the perfect time of the year to visit. Wow,San Antonio is the most underrated city in the country. We always hear about how california and Florida are beautiful but you NEVER hear anything about how beautiful San Antonio is.

I went there on a business trip last fall. I was expecting to be bored there.I didn’t think there would be anything to do.I was expecting to be bored out of my mind.i figured other than the Alamo there was nothing to see there and nothing to do. I could not have been more wrong in my life,complete opposite.

There is so much to do at the riverwalk it would take a lifetime to do it all and see it all if you did not live there. You hear about how New York is the city that never sleeps,well same with the river walk in SA. It is everybit as much beautiful as California and Florida. I had no  idea they had those boat cruises you get on and they take you around the whole city.at nighttime it is just gorgeous and beautiful.

I have always dreamed about fininishing living my last years of life in retirement out in Southern California but with all those fires they are having and they are worse every year,I think I have changed my I mind and will live my final days in San antonio 

I feel sorry for the people that  have never been there and have no idea how beautiful the riverwalk area is who like me,have always thought you would be bored there.i wish I could tell everyone out there in the world
who thinks the same way about SA as I always did until last year,how wrong they are,that’s it’s nothing like they think it is,that it’s every bit as beautiful as California and Florida,that they are missing  out on a thrill of a lifetime if they never go there.

I think it’s such a shame people don’t know the truth about San Antonio and how the area of the boardwalk is one of the most beautiful places in the world.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

task0778 said:


> The Alamo is in downtown San Antonio, while you're there you might think above visiting the riverwalk and try some authentic tex-mex food.  It ain't spicy unless you ask for it that way.


Like I said,you have GOT to take him to the riverwalk.to go to SA and deprive  him of the riverwalk while there would be the crime of the century.you would be depriving him the opportunity of a lifetime many people in the country are sadly going to be deprived of not visiting there in their lifetimes since as I said,it is the greatest kept secret in the world of such a beautiful city.


----------



## Sunni Man

LA RAM FAN said:


> San  Antonio is the greatest best kept secret on the planet. I was there for the first time last fall when it is the perfect time of the year to visit. Wow,San Antonio is the most underrated city in the country. We always hear about how california and Florida are beautiful but you NEVER hear anything about how beautiful San Antonio is.
> 
> I went there on a business trip last fall. I was expecting to be bored there.I didn’t think there would be anything to do.I was expecting to be bored out of my mind.i figured other than the Alamo there was nothing to see there and nothing to do. I could not have been more wrong in my life,complete opposite.
> 
> There is so much to do at the riverwalk it would take a lifetime to do it all and see it all if you did not live there. You hear about how New York is the city that never sleeps,well same with the river walk in SA. It is everybit as much beautiful as California and Florida. I had no  idea they had those boat cruises you get on and they take you around the whole city.at nighttime it is just gorgeous and beautiful.
> 
> I have always dreamed about fininishing living my last years of life in retirement out in Southern California but with all those fires they are having and they are worse every year,I think I have changed my I mind and will live my final days in San antonio
> 
> I feel sorry for the people that  have never been there and have no idea how beautiful the riverwalk area is who like me,have always thought you would be bored there.i wish I could tell everyone out there in the world
> who thinks the same way about SA as I always did until last year,how wrong they are,that’s it’s nothing like they think it is,that it’s every bit as beautiful as California and Florida,that they are missing  out on a thrill of a lifetime if they never go there.
> 
> I think it’s such a shame people don’t know the truth about San Antonio and how the area of the boardwalk is one of the most beautiful places in the world.


I'm kinda confused by your post?
Are you recommending that people should go visit the River Walk in San Antonio? ...


----------



## candycorn

Disir said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is the last trip I get to take with my kid before he goes to college out of state. He was supposed to go overseas but that trip was cancelled.  So, before I unleash him on the world, we are going to do some stuff.  We have been to the Ford Presidential Library and Museum, the Clinton Presidential Museum and we are going to hit here:
> Home - The George W. Bush Presidential Library and Museum  and The Sixth Floor Museum | The Sixth Floor Museum at Dealey Plaza driving in. At some point we are going over to Austin to hit this one:
> LBJ Presidential Library   and the Stevie Ray Vaughan statue.
> 
> he has to see the Alamo and the other 4 missions.
> San Antonio Missions National Historical Park (U.S. National Park Service)
> 
> We are going to go here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Natural Bridge Caverns | Naturally Amazing
> 
> 
> There is plenty to discover at Natural Bridge Caverns. Explore two distinct cave systems, conquer the ropes course and zip line, mine for fossils, and more!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> naturalbridgecaverns.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't mind hitting here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Institute of Texan Cultures - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Historic Market Square - City of San Antonio
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.marketsquaresa.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's the plan.
> 
> 
> 
> I thought you said yous were gonna do something fun?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dragging my kid to places he would not willingly seek out is fun. He's more likely to remember a timeline of events if he has some engagement. We like going to the caverns. He is getting into caving.
Click to expand...


Well, Natural Bridge Caverns is between SA and Austin...and there is a Snake Farm too.  Why?  Nobody knows. But its there.   
Somewhere between there is a giant gas station with a beaver (Bucees).  It has like 100 gas pumps or so.  Why?  Nobody knows.  But it's there. 

Zaxby's is there in San Marcos as well.  It may well be the highlight of your trip to Texas.


----------



## candycorn

Sunni Man said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> San  Antonio is the greatest best kept secret on the planet. I was there for the first time last fall when it is the perfect time of the year to visit. Wow,San Antonio is the most underrated city in the country. We always hear about how california and Florida are beautiful but you NEVER hear anything about how beautiful San Antonio is.
> 
> I went there on a business trip last fall. I was expecting to be bored there.I didn’t think there would be anything to do.I was expecting to be bored out of my mind.i figured other than the Alamo there was nothing to see there and nothing to do. I could not have been more wrong in my life,complete opposite.
> 
> There is so much to do at the riverwalk it would take a lifetime to do it all and see it all if you did not live there. You hear about how New York is the city that never sleeps,well same with the river walk in SA. It is everybit as much beautiful as California and Florida. I had no  idea they had those boat cruises you get on and they take you around the whole city.at nighttime it is just gorgeous and beautiful.
> 
> I have always dreamed about fininishing living my last years of life in retirement out in Southern California but with all those fires they are having and they are worse every year,I think I have changed my I mind and will live my final days in San antonio
> 
> I feel sorry for the people that  have never been there and have no idea how beautiful the riverwalk area is who like me,have always thought you would be bored there.i wish I could tell everyone out there in the world
> who thinks the same way about SA as I always did until last year,how wrong they are,that’s it’s nothing like they think it is,that it’s every bit as beautiful as California and Florida,that they are missing  out on a thrill of a lifetime if they never go there.
> 
> I think it’s such a shame people don’t know the truth about San Antonio and how the area of the boardwalk is one of the most beautiful places in the world.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm kinda confused by your post?
> Are you recommending that people should go visit the River Walk in San Antonio? ...
Click to expand...


What he meant to say was that the whole thing is a conspiracy.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Candyass is farting as always I see.lol


----------



## Disir

LA RAM FAN said:


> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is the last trip I get to take with my kid before he goes to college out of state. He was supposed to go overseas but that trip was cancelled.  So, before I unleash him on the world, we are going to do some stuff.  We have been to the Ford Presidential Library and Museum, the Clinton Presidential Museum and we are going to hit here:
> Home - The George W. Bush Presidential Library and Museum  and The Sixth Floor Museum | The Sixth Floor Museum at Dealey Plaza driving in. At some point we are going over to Austin to hit this one:
> LBJ Presidential Library   and the Stevie Ray Vaughan statue.
> 
> he has to see the Alamo and the other 4 missions.
> San Antonio Missions National Historical Park (U.S. National Park Service)
> 
> We are going to go here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Natural Bridge Caverns | Naturally Amazing
> 
> 
> There is plenty to discover at Natural Bridge Caverns. Explore two distinct cave systems, conquer the ropes course and zip line, mine for fossils, and more!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> naturalbridgecaverns.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't mind hitting here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Institute of Texan Cultures - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Historic Market Square - City of San Antonio
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.marketsquaresa.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's the plan.
> 
> 
> 
> Don’t forget the river walk.I assume you have been there? Yes that is true he needs to see the Alamo but it is everybit as much important that he sees the river walk as well.that place is heaven on earth.
> 
> San  Antonio is the greatest best kept secret on the planet. I was there for the first time last fall when it is the perfect time of the year to visit. Wow,San Antonio is the most underrated city in the country. We always hear about how california and Florida are beautiful but you NEVER hear anything about how beautiful San Antonio is.
> 
> I went there on a business trip last fall. I was expecting to be bored there.I didn’t think there would be anything to do.I was expecting to be bored out of my mind.i figured other than the Alamo there was nothing to see there and nothing to do. I could not have been more wrong in my life,complete opposite.
> 
> There is so much to do at the riverwalk it would take a lifetime to do it all and see it all if you did not live there. You hear about how New York is the city that never sleeps,well same with the river walk in SA. It is everybit as much beautiful as California and Florida. I had no  idea they had those boat cruises you get on and they take you around the whole city.at nighttime it is just gorgeous and beautiful.
> 
> I have always dreamed about fininishing living my last years of life in retirement out in Southern California but with all those fires they are having and they are worse every year,I think I have changed my I mind and will live my final days in San antonio
> 
> I feel sorry for the people that  have never been there and have no idea how beautiful the riverwalk area is who like me,have always thought you would be bored there.i wish I could tell everyone out there in the world
> who thinks the same way about SA as I always did until last year,how wrong they are,that’s it’s nothing like they think it is,that it’s every bit as beautiful as California and Florida,that they are missing  out on a thrill of a lifetime if they never go there.
> 
> I think it’s such a shame people don’t know the truth about San Antonio and how the area of the boardwalk is one of the most beautiful places in the world.
Click to expand...


I've been to the river walk and I'll take him there.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

task0778 said:


> The Alamo is in downtown San Antonio, while you're there you might think above visiting the riverwalk and try some authentic tex-mex food.  It ain't spicy unless you ask for it that way.


I think Pee Wee Herman's bicycle was hidden in the basement of the Alamo


----------



## Marion Morrison

task0778 said:


> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> task0778 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Alamo is in downtown San Antonio, while you're there you might think above visiting the riverwalk and try some authentic tex-mex food.  It ain't spicy unless you ask for it that way.
> 
> 
> 
> They have a kayak tour on the river, too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL, just make sure you stay in the kayak, that water ain't exactly what you'd call pristine if you get my drift.
Click to expand...

What? That water was very clean when I was there, very pretty and you could see to the bottom.


----------



## task0778

Marion Morrison said:


> task0778 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> task0778 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Alamo is in downtown San Antonio, while you're there you might think above visiting the riverwalk and try some authentic tex-mex food.  It ain't spicy unless you ask for it that way.
> 
> 
> 
> They have a kayak tour on the river, too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL, just make sure you stay in the kayak, that water ain't exactly what you'd call pristine if you get my drift.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What? That water was very clean when I was there, very pretty and you could see to the bottom.
Click to expand...


Depends maybe on when you go.  I believe it's once a year in the winter they drain the river and clean it out as best they can and then let the water flow back in.  And by summer it ain't real clean, I wouldn't want to fall in.  Some years probably are different from others, and I haven't been down there is several years, so maybe things have changed.  Great place to go though.



			http://cdn.onlyinyourstate.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/07/7705602548_32f4ad5482_k.jpg


----------



## Marion Morrison

task0778 said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> task0778 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> task0778 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Alamo is in downtown San Antonio, while you're there you might think above visiting the riverwalk and try some authentic tex-mex food.  It ain't spicy unless you ask for it that way.
> 
> 
> 
> They have a kayak tour on the river, too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL, just make sure you stay in the kayak, that water ain't exactly what you'd call pristine if you get my drift.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What? That water was very clean when I was there, very pretty and you could see to the bottom.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Depends maybe on when you go.  I believe it's once a year in the winter they drain the river and clean it out as best they can and then let the water flow back in.  And by summer it ain't real clean, I wouldn't want to fall in.  Some years probably are different from others, and I haven't been down there is several years, so maybe things have changed.  Great place to go though.
> 
> 
> 
> http://cdn.onlyinyourstate.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/07/7705602548_32f4ad5482_k.jpg
Click to expand...

I went in the middle of summer. In the 80s. 
My 1st introduction to salsa and guacamole. Riverwalk Cantina, right next to the bridge.
I didn't get a Jim Bowie knife, but I got an Alamo pocketknife.
Water just like Rainbow River back then..but smaller.


----------



## task0778

Marion Morrison said:


> task0778 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> task0778 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> task0778 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Alamo is in downtown San Antonio, while you're there you might think above visiting the riverwalk and try some authentic tex-mex food.  It ain't spicy unless you ask for it that way.
> 
> 
> 
> They have a kayak tour on the river, too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL, just make sure you stay in the kayak, that water ain't exactly what you'd call pristine if you get my drift.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What? That water was very clean when I was there, very pretty and you could see to the bottom.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Depends maybe on when you go.  I believe it's once a year in the winter they drain the river and clean it out as best they can and then let the water flow back in.  And by summer it ain't real clean, I wouldn't want to fall in.  Some years probably are different from others, and I haven't been down there is several years, so maybe things have changed.  Great place to go though.
> 
> 
> 
> http://cdn.onlyinyourstate.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/07/7705602548_32f4ad5482_k.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I went in the middle of summer. In the 80s.
> My 1st introduction to salsa and guacamole. Riverwalk Cantina, right next to the bridge.
> I didn't get a Jim Bowie knife, but I got an Alamo pocketknife.
Click to expand...


Been there.  Enchiladas, refried beans, tortillas, a little lettuce salad and ice tea on the river walk.  Can't do better than that.


----------



## Marion Morrison

task0778 said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> task0778 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> task0778 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> task0778 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Alamo is in downtown San Antonio, while you're there you might think above visiting the riverwalk and try some authentic tex-mex food.  It ain't spicy unless you ask for it that way.
> 
> 
> 
> They have a kayak tour on the river, too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL, just make sure you stay in the kayak, that water ain't exactly what you'd call pristine if you get my drift.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What? That water was very clean when I was there, very pretty and you could see to the bottom.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Depends maybe on when you go.  I believe it's once a year in the winter they drain the river and clean it out as best they can and then let the water flow back in.  And by summer it ain't real clean, I wouldn't want to fall in.  Some years probably are different from others, and I haven't been down there is several years, so maybe things have changed.  Great place to go though.
> 
> 
> 
> http://cdn.onlyinyourstate.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/07/7705602548_32f4ad5482_k.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I went in the middle of summer. In the 80s.
> My 1st introduction to salsa and guacamole. Riverwalk Cantina, right next to the bridge.
> I didn't get a Jim Bowie knife, but I got an Alamo pocketknife.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Been there.  Enchiladas, refried beans, tortillas, a little lettuce salad and ice tea on the river walk.  Can't do better than that.
Click to expand...

Nice place. Pretty sure that's where I learned to love Enchiladas.


----------



## Mindful

Disir said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is the last trip I get to take with my kid before he goes to college out of state. He was supposed to go overseas but that trip was cancelled.  So, before I unleash him on the world, we are going to do some stuff.  We have been to the Ford Presidential Library and Museum, the Clinton Presidential Museum and we are going to hit here:
> Home - The George W. Bush Presidential Library and Museum  and The Sixth Floor Museum | The Sixth Floor Museum at Dealey Plaza driving in. At some point we are going over to Austin to hit this one:
> LBJ Presidential Library   and the Stevie Ray Vaughan statue.
> 
> he has to see the Alamo and the other 4 missions.
> San Antonio Missions National Historical Park (U.S. National Park Service)
> 
> We are going to go here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Natural Bridge Caverns | Naturally Amazing
> 
> 
> There is plenty to discover at Natural Bridge Caverns. Explore two distinct cave systems, conquer the ropes course and zip line, mine for fossils, and more!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> naturalbridgecaverns.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't mind hitting here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Institute of Texan Cultures - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Historic Market Square - City of San Antonio
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.marketsquaresa.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's the plan.
> 
> 
> 
> Don’t forget the river walk.I assume you have been there? Yes that is true he needs to see the Alamo but it is everybit as much important that he sees the river walk as well.that place is heaven on earth.
> 
> San  Antonio is the greatest best kept secret on the planet. I was there for the first time last fall when it is the perfect time of the year to visit. Wow,San Antonio is the most underrated city in the country. We always hear about how california and Florida are beautiful but you NEVER hear anything about how beautiful San Antonio is.
> 
> I went there on a business trip last fall. I was expecting to be bored there.I didn’t think there would be anything to do.I was expecting to be bored out of my mind.i figured other than the Alamo there was nothing to see there and nothing to do. I could not have been more wrong in my life,complete opposite.
> 
> There is so much to do at the riverwalk it would take a lifetime to do it all and see it all if you did not live there. You hear about how New York is the city that never sleeps,well same with the river walk in SA. It is everybit as much beautiful as California and Florida. I had no  idea they had those boat cruises you get on and they take you around the whole city.at nighttime it is just gorgeous and beautiful.
> 
> I have always dreamed about fininishing living my last years of life in retirement out in Southern California but with all those fires they are having and they are worse every year,I think I have changed my I mind and will live my final days in San antonio
> 
> I feel sorry for the people that  have never been there and have no idea how beautiful the riverwalk area is who like me,have always thought you would be bored there.i wish I could tell everyone out there in the world
> who thinks the same way about SA as I always did until last year,how wrong they are,that’s it’s nothing like they think it is,that it’s every bit as beautiful as California and Florida,that they are missing  out on a thrill of a lifetime if they never go there.
> 
> I think it’s such a shame people don’t know the truth about San Antonio and how the area of the boardwalk is one of the most beautiful places in the world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've been to the river walk and I'll take him there.
Click to expand...


I’d love to do that visit.


----------



## Mindful

Marion Morrison said:


> task0778 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> task0778 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> task0778 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> task0778 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Alamo is in downtown San Antonio, while you're there you might think above visiting the riverwalk and try some authentic tex-mex food.  It ain't spicy unless you ask for it that way.
> 
> 
> 
> They have a kayak tour on the river, too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL, just make sure you stay in the kayak, that water ain't exactly what you'd call pristine if you get my drift.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What? That water was very clean when I was there, very pretty and you could see to the bottom.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Depends maybe on when you go.  I believe it's once a year in the winter they drain the river and clean it out as best they can and then let the water flow back in.  And by summer it ain't real clean, I wouldn't want to fall in.  Some years probably are different from others, and I haven't been down there is several years, so maybe things have changed.  Great place to go though.
> 
> 
> 
> http://cdn.onlyinyourstate.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/07/7705602548_32f4ad5482_k.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I went in the middle of summer. In the 80s.
> My 1st introduction to salsa and guacamole. Riverwalk Cantina, right next to the bridge.
> I didn't get a Jim Bowie knife, but I got an Alamo pocketknife.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Been there.  Enchiladas, refried beans, tortillas, a little lettuce salad and ice tea on the river walk.  Can't do better than that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nice place. Pretty sure that's where I learned to love Enchiladas.
Click to expand...


What are they?


----------



## Missourian

Disir are you driving and have you driven the Texas interstate and frontage road system before?

Like New Jersey and their jug handles...it's a little different than the rest of the countries exit and entry ramp system.


----------



## Disir

Missourian said:


> Disir are you driving and have you driven the Texas interstate and frontage road system before?
> 
> Like New Jersey and their jug handles...it's a little different than the rest of the countries exit and entry ramp system.



I am driving.  I go to Texas a lot. My dad lives outside of Dallas.  That was my son's complaint. We only go to see my Dad. So, now we go to San Antonio.  I was there when I  was about 21.


----------



## Picaro

Austin is pretty awful due to the traffic. Takes forever to get anywhere during the daytime hours when everything is open. You might want to call ahead and make sure many of those places are open, as well; many have restricted hours or are closed due to the virus thing, and with the big upsurge in cases here it could change on a moment's notice.

Doesn't anybody ever go to Palo Duro Canyon or Big Bend any more? Who wants to see cites when on vacation?


----------



## candycorn

It’s all masks all the time so have some handy when you go.


----------



## Sun Devil 92

Disir said:


> This is the last trip I get to take with my kid before he goes to college out of state. He was supposed to go overseas but that trip was cancelled.  So, before I unleash him on the world, we are going to do some stuff.  We have been to the Ford Presidential Library and Museum, the Clinton Presidential Museum and we are going to hit here:
> Home - The George W. Bush Presidential Library and Museum  and The Sixth Floor Museum | The Sixth Floor Museum at Dealey Plaza driving in. At some point we are going over to Austin to hit this one:
> LBJ Presidential Library   and the Stevie Ray Vaughan statue.
> 
> he has to see the Alamo and the other 4 missions.
> San Antonio Missions National Historical Park (U.S. National Park Service)
> 
> We are going to go here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Natural Bridge Caverns | Naturally Amazing
> 
> 
> There is plenty to discover at Natural Bridge Caverns. Explore two distinct cave systems, conquer the ropes course and zip line, mine for fossils, and more!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> naturalbridgecaverns.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't mind hitting here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Institute of Texan Cultures - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Historic Market Square - City of San Antonio
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.marketsquaresa.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's the plan.



Better hurry.....they might not be around long.


----------



## Disir

Sun Devil 92 said:


> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is the last trip I get to take with my kid before he goes to college out of state. He was supposed to go overseas but that trip was cancelled.  So, before I unleash him on the world, we are going to do some stuff.  We have been to the Ford Presidential Library and Museum, the Clinton Presidential Museum and we are going to hit here:
> Home - The George W. Bush Presidential Library and Museum  and The Sixth Floor Museum | The Sixth Floor Museum at Dealey Plaza driving in. At some point we are going over to Austin to hit this one:
> LBJ Presidential Library   and the Stevie Ray Vaughan statue.
> 
> he has to see the Alamo and the other 4 missions.
> San Antonio Missions National Historical Park (U.S. National Park Service)
> 
> We are going to go here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Natural Bridge Caverns | Naturally Amazing
> 
> 
> There is plenty to discover at Natural Bridge Caverns. Explore two distinct cave systems, conquer the ropes course and zip line, mine for fossils, and more!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> naturalbridgecaverns.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't mind hitting here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Institute of Texan Cultures - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Historic Market Square - City of San Antonio
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.marketsquaresa.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's the plan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Better hurry.....they might not be around long.
Click to expand...


Abbot needs to make up his mind. If Texas is going to shut back down then I will not be going there.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Uh why would you want to go see thelibrary


Sun Devil 92 said:


> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is the last trip I get to take with my kid before he goes to college out of state. He was supposed to go overseas but that trip was cancelled.  So, before I unleash him on the world, we are going to do some stuff.  We have been to the Ford Presidential Library and Museum, the Clinton Presidential Museum and we are going to hit here:
> Home - The George W. Bush Presidential Library and Museum  and The Sixth Floor Museum | The Sixth Floor Museum at Dealey Plaza driving in. At some point we are going over to Austin to hit this one:
> LBJ Presidential Library   and the Stevie Ray Vaughan statue.
> 
> he has to see the Alamo and the other 4 missions.
> San Antonio Missions National Historical Park (U.S. National Park Service)
> 
> We are going to go here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Natural Bridge Caverns | Naturally Amazing
> 
> 
> There is plenty to discover at Natural Bridge Caverns. Explore two distinct cave systems, conquer the ropes course and zip line, mine for fossils, and more!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> naturalbridgecaverns.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't mind hitting here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Institute of Texan Cultures - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Historic Market Square - City of San Antonio
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.marketsquaresa.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's the plan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Better hurry.....they might not be around long.
Click to expand...

uh why would you want to go see the  bush library,someone who was a mass murderer.?

and by all means go to deadly plaza just don’t go into the 6th floor museum,that is there only to enforce the magic bullet theory bs that Oswald shot jfk.interestimg  since you mentioned a hole bushin the same sentence of deadly plaza because he was one of the operatives for the cia who was involved in it up to his ears. Just watch the jfk bush connection,that video has never been debunked.


----------



## Disir

LA RAM FAN said:


> Uh why would you want to go see thelibrary
> 
> 
> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is the last trip I get to take with my kid before he goes to college out of state. He was supposed to go overseas but that trip was cancelled.  So, before I unleash him on the world, we are going to do some stuff.  We have been to the Ford Presidential Library and Museum, the Clinton Presidential Museum and we are going to hit here:
> Home - The George W. Bush Presidential Library and Museum  and The Sixth Floor Museum | The Sixth Floor Museum at Dealey Plaza driving in. At some point we are going over to Austin to hit this one:
> LBJ Presidential Library   and the Stevie Ray Vaughan statue.
> 
> he has to see the Alamo and the other 4 missions.
> San Antonio Missions National Historical Park (U.S. National Park Service)
> 
> We are going to go here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Natural Bridge Caverns | Naturally Amazing
> 
> 
> There is plenty to discover at Natural Bridge Caverns. Explore two distinct cave systems, conquer the ropes course and zip line, mine for fossils, and more!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> naturalbridgecaverns.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't mind hitting here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Institute of Texan Cultures - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Historic Market Square - City of San Antonio
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.marketsquaresa.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's the plan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Better hurry.....they might not be around long.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> uh why would you want to go see the  bush library,someone who was a mass murderer.?
> 
> and by all means go to deadly plaza just don’t go into the 6th floor museum,that is there only to enforce the magic bullet theory bs that Oswald shot jfk.interestimg  since you mentioned a hole bushin the same sentence of deadly plaza because he was one of the operatives for the cia who was involved in it up to his ears. Just watch the jfk bush connection,that video has never been debunked.
Click to expand...


The museums are one thing. The libraries are another.  So, if you want to research a specific event, person or communications between people then you would tackle the library.   It's imperative to know that because even some of our best historians have left information out on biographies of people. I want my kid to know where to go and that he doesn't have to rely on someone else for information.


----------



## candycorn

Disir said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is the last trip I get to take with my kid before he goes to college out of state. He was supposed to go overseas but that trip was cancelled.  So, before I unleash him on the world, we are going to do some stuff.  We have been to the Ford Presidential Library and Museum, the Clinton Presidential Museum and we are going to hit here:
> Home - The George W. Bush Presidential Library and Museum  and The Sixth Floor Museum | The Sixth Floor Museum at Dealey Plaza driving in. At some point we are going over to Austin to hit this one:
> LBJ Presidential Library   and the Stevie Ray Vaughan statue.
> 
> he has to see the Alamo and the other 4 missions.
> San Antonio Missions National Historical Park (U.S. National Park Service)
> 
> We are going to go here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Natural Bridge Caverns | Naturally Amazing
> 
> 
> There is plenty to discover at Natural Bridge Caverns. Explore two distinct cave systems, conquer the ropes course and zip line, mine for fossils, and more!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> naturalbridgecaverns.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't mind hitting here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Institute of Texan Cultures - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Historic Market Square - City of San Antonio
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.marketsquaresa.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's the plan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Better hurry.....they might not be around long.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Abbot needs to make up his mind. If Texas is going to shut back down then I will not be going there.
Click to expand...


If you liked Trump's response to the Pandemic, you'll love Abbott's.  He's 3X as clueless as the blob.  I speak to someone in Texas every day just about--lots of family and friends down there.  You can walk into one store in any town--you pick it--and nobody has a mask on and you're welcome to come in.  You can walk into the same store later with a different manager on duty and you can't go in without a mask.  Better to have the mask on you instead of being turned away is what I'm gathering.   You can always take it off.

As for touristy things...the things that you'd probably be interested in; you're screwed if you're destination is any official government building.  I suggest you stick with the attraction's websites for up to the minute information....I put some below

Natural Bridge Caverns | Naturally Amazing   Surprisingly Open....

LBJ Presidential Library  Closed

The Alamo  Closed

Hotels in San Antonio TX | Official Site | The Historic Menger Hotel  Honeymooned there with my spouse....  The Colonial Room brunch on weekends is not to be missed.

Black's BBQ  Depends on what day you visit...excellent food most times; charred remains of a once proud animal others

Cooper's BBQ  Consistently great but Blacks is better.

Maudie's Tex-Mex - Enjoy True Tex-Mex At Your Neighborhood Mexican Restaurant  Outstanding place!

The Official San Antonio River Walk  ehh....  

Home - Buc-ees  Bring your checkbook!

The Original Blanco cafe  Closed Sunday....;-(  Not to be missed

https://www.mitierracafe.com/  Over-rated but a rite of passage for any tourist in SA

https://saltlickbbq.com/  Never saw what the big deal about this place was but the place is always packed.

http://gruenehall.com/  Closed but well worth the look

Also check out Hippie Hollow.  If you dare.


----------



## Crixus

Disir said:


> This is the last trip I get to take with my kid before he goes to college out of state. He was supposed to go overseas but that trip was cancelled.  So, before I unleash him on the world, we are going to do some stuff.  We have been to the Ford Presidential Library and Museum, the Clinton Presidential Museum and we are going to hit here:
> Home - The George W. Bush Presidential Library and Museum  and The Sixth Floor Museum | The Sixth Floor Museum at Dealey Plaza driving in. At some point we are going over to Austin to hit this one:
> LBJ Presidential Library   and the Stevie Ray Vaughan statue.
> 
> he has to see the Alamo and the other 4 missions.
> San Antonio Missions National Historical Park (U.S. National Park Service)
> 
> We are going to go here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Natural Bridge Caverns | Naturally Amazing
> 
> 
> There is plenty to discover at Natural Bridge Caverns. Explore two distinct cave systems, conquer the ropes course and zip line, mine for fossils, and more!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> naturalbridgecaverns.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't mind hitting here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Institute of Texan Cultures - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Historic Market Square - City of San Antonio
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.marketsquaresa.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's the plan.




You forgot a couple things. Food. There is some DAMN fine food to be had out that way. Fishing, real good fishing to. And the last time I was out that way I noticed lots of wineries to. So much cool stuff. Have a good day and pleasant weather.


----------



## freyasman

Disir said:


> This is the last trip I get to take with my kid before he goes to college out of state. He was supposed to go overseas but that trip was cancelled.  So, before I unleash him on the world, we are going to do some stuff.  We have been to the Ford Presidential Library and Museum, the Clinton Presidential Museum and we are going to hit here:
> Home - The George W. Bush Presidential Library and Museum  and The Sixth Floor Museum | The Sixth Floor Museum at Dealey Plaza driving in. At some point we are going over to Austin to hit this one:
> LBJ Presidential Library   and the Stevie Ray Vaughan statue.
> 
> he has to see the Alamo and the other 4 missions.
> San Antonio Missions National Historical Park (U.S. National Park Service)
> 
> We are going to go here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Natural Bridge Caverns | Naturally Amazing
> 
> 
> There is plenty to discover at Natural Bridge Caverns. Explore two distinct cave systems, conquer the ropes course and zip line, mine for fossils, and more!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> naturalbridgecaverns.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't mind hitting here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Institute of Texan Cultures - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Historic Market Square - City of San Antonio
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.marketsquaresa.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's the plan.


Shit, I was actually thinking of taking my grandkid to natural bridge caverns today.


----------



## freyasman

Picaro said:


> Austin is pretty awful due to the traffic. Takes forever to get anywhere during the daytime hours when everything is open. You might want to call ahead and make sure many of those places are open, as well; many have restricted hours or are closed due to the virus thing, and with the big upsurge in cases here it could change on a moment's notice.
> 
> Doesn't anybody ever go to Palo Duro Canyon or Big Bend any more? Who wants to see cites when on vacation?


I been planning a motorcycle camping trip to the Palo Duro canyon. 
They have some really cool cabins you can stay in.


----------



## freyasman

candycorn said:


> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is the last trip I get to take with my kid before he goes to college out of state. He was supposed to go overseas but that trip was cancelled.  So, before I unleash him on the world, we are going to do some stuff.  We have been to the Ford Presidential Library and Museum, the Clinton Presidential Museum and we are going to hit here:
> Home - The George W. Bush Presidential Library and Museum  and The Sixth Floor Museum | The Sixth Floor Museum at Dealey Plaza driving in. At some point we are going over to Austin to hit this one:
> LBJ Presidential Library   and the Stevie Ray Vaughan statue.
> 
> he has to see the Alamo and the other 4 missions.
> San Antonio Missions National Historical Park (U.S. National Park Service)
> 
> We are going to go here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Natural Bridge Caverns | Naturally Amazing
> 
> 
> There is plenty to discover at Natural Bridge Caverns. Explore two distinct cave systems, conquer the ropes course and zip line, mine for fossils, and more!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> naturalbridgecaverns.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't mind hitting here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Institute of Texan Cultures - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Historic Market Square - City of San Antonio
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.marketsquaresa.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's the plan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Better hurry.....they might not be around long.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Abbot needs to make up his mind. If Texas is going to shut back down then I will not be going there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you liked Trump's response to the Pandemic, you'll love Abbott's.  He's 3X as clueless as the blob.  I speak to someone in Texas every day just about--lots of family and friends down there.  You can walk into one store in any town--you pick it--and nobody has a mask on and you're welcome to come in.  You can walk into the same store later with a different manager on duty and you can't go in without a mask.  Better to have the mask on you instead of being turned away is what I'm gathering.   You can always take it off.
> 
> As for touristy things...the things that you'd probably be interested in; you're screwed if you're destination is any official government building.  I suggest you stick with the attraction's websites for up to the minute information....I put some below
> 
> Natural Bridge Caverns | Naturally Amazing   Surprisingly Open....
> 
> LBJ Presidential Library  Closed
> 
> The Alamo  Closed
> 
> Hotels in San Antonio TX | Official Site | The Historic Menger Hotel  Honeymooned there with my spouse....  The Colonial Room brunch on weekends is not to be missed.
> 
> Black's BBQ  Depends on what day you visit...excellent food most times; charred remains of a once proud animal others
> 
> Cooper's BBQ  Consistently great but Blacks is better.
> 
> Maudie's Tex-Mex - Enjoy True Tex-Mex At Your Neighborhood Mexican Restaurant  Outstanding place!
> 
> The Official San Antonio River Walk  ehh....
> 
> Home - Buc-ees  Bring your checkbook!
> 
> The Original Blanco cafe  Closed Sunday....;-(  Not to be missed
> 
> Where To Eat in Downtown San Antonio, TX | 24 Hour Restaurant  Over-rated but a rite of passage for any tourist in SA
> 
> Salt Lick BBQ | Like No Other - Since 1967  Never saw what the big deal about this place was but the place is always packed.
> 
> Home - GRUENE HALL  Closed but well worth the look
> 
> Also check out Hippie Hollow.  If you dare.
Click to expand...

Really? Hippie hollow?

It's a mom and son trip,  you pervert. 
(SMH)


----------



## Picaro

freyasman said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is the last trip I get to take with my kid before he goes to college out of state. He was supposed to go overseas but that trip was cancelled.  So, before I unleash him on the world, we are going to do some stuff.  We have been to the Ford Presidential Library and Museum, the Clinton Presidential Museum and we are going to hit here:
> Home - The George W. Bush Presidential Library and Museum  and The Sixth Floor Museum | The Sixth Floor Museum at Dealey Plaza driving in. At some point we are going over to Austin to hit this one:
> LBJ Presidential Library   and the Stevie Ray Vaughan statue.
> 
> he has to see the Alamo and the other 4 missions.
> San Antonio Missions National Historical Park (U.S. National Park Service)
> 
> We are going to go here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Natural Bridge Caverns | Naturally Amazing
> 
> 
> There is plenty to discover at Natural Bridge Caverns. Explore two distinct cave systems, conquer the ropes course and zip line, mine for fossils, and more!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> naturalbridgecaverns.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't mind hitting here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Institute of Texan Cultures - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Historic Market Square - City of San Antonio
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.marketsquaresa.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's the plan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Better hurry.....they might not be around long.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Abbot needs to make up his mind. If Texas is going to shut back down then I will not be going there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you liked Trump's response to the Pandemic, you'll love Abbott's.  He's 3X as clueless as the blob.  I speak to someone in Texas every day just about--lots of family and friends down there.  You can walk into one store in any town--you pick it--and nobody has a mask on and you're welcome to come in.  You can walk into the same store later with a different manager on duty and you can't go in without a mask.  Better to have the mask on you instead of being turned away is what I'm gathering.   You can always take it off.
> 
> As for touristy things...the things that you'd probably be interested in; you're screwed if you're destination is any official government building.  I suggest you stick with the attraction's websites for up to the minute information....I put some below
> 
> Natural Bridge Caverns | Naturally Amazing   Surprisingly Open....
> 
> LBJ Presidential Library  Closed
> 
> The Alamo  Closed
> 
> Hotels in San Antonio TX | Official Site | The Historic Menger Hotel  Honeymooned there with my spouse....  The Colonial Room brunch on weekends is not to be missed.
> 
> Black's BBQ  Depends on what day you visit...excellent food most times; charred remains of a once proud animal others
> 
> Cooper's BBQ  Consistently great but Blacks is better.
> 
> Maudie's Tex-Mex - Enjoy True Tex-Mex At Your Neighborhood Mexican Restaurant  Outstanding place!
> 
> The Official San Antonio River Walk  ehh....
> 
> Home - Buc-ees  Bring your checkbook!
> 
> The Original Blanco cafe  Closed Sunday....;-(  Not to be missed
> 
> Where To Eat in Downtown San Antonio, TX | 24 Hour Restaurant  Over-rated but a rite of passage for any tourist in SA
> 
> Salt Lick BBQ | Like No Other - Since 1967  Never saw what the big deal about this place was but the place is always packed.
> 
> Home - GRUENE HALL  Closed but well worth the look
> 
> Also check out Hippie Hollow.  If you dare.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Really? Hippie hollow?
> 
> It's a mom and son trip,  you pervert.
> (SMH)
Click to expand...


Well, nearly all left wing politics is rooted in some sort sexual degeneracy and neurosis, so we can't expect them to have values and morals, they're too clueless about human empathy and lack the necessary awareness needed to develop that.


----------



## Picaro

freyasman said:


> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Austin is pretty awful due to the traffic. Takes forever to get anywhere during the daytime hours when everything is open. You might want to call ahead and make sure many of those places are open, as well; many have restricted hours or are closed due to the virus thing, and with the big upsurge in cases here it could change on a moment's notice.
> 
> Doesn't anybody ever go to Palo Duro Canyon or Big Bend any more? Who wants to see cites when on vacation?
> 
> 
> 
> I been planning a motorcycle camping trip to the Palo Duro canyon.
> They have some really cool cabins you can stay in.
Click to expand...


I haven't been in a while, but it used to be fun; everyone should go at least once. I like Big Bend and eastern OK and northern Arkansas better as far as local stuff goes, but even they get old after a while. It should make a good bike trip, yes.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Grumblenuts said:


> Historic Market Square - City of San Antonio - Do it! At night! Take the boat ride!
> Stevie Ray Vaughan statue  - nice
> Natural Bridge Caverns - don't recall, but looks very unnaturally ho hum
> In any case.. Enjoy!



  Ho Hum my ass!!!




__





						natural bridge caverns photos - Google Search
					





					www.google.com


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Sunni Man said:


> The River Walk in San Antonio is a must do for one night. Get a hotel room like at the Holiday Inn right on the River Walk.
> Walk out the front door and you are there. The Alamo is just around the corner.
> Eat some Tex-Mex food and Texas BBQ ribs.
> Then go to Austin, plenty to do there.
> Yeehaw!!   ...



  Sixth street......


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Mindful said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> task0778 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> task0778 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> task0778 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> task0778 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Alamo is in downtown San Antonio, while you're there you might think above visiting the riverwalk and try some authentic tex-mex food.  It ain't spicy unless you ask for it that way.
> 
> 
> 
> They have a kayak tour on the river, too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL, just make sure you stay in the kayak, that water ain't exactly what you'd call pristine if you get my drift.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What? That water was very clean when I was there, very pretty and you could see to the bottom.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Depends maybe on when you go.  I believe it's once a year in the winter they drain the river and clean it out as best they can and then let the water flow back in.  And by summer it ain't real clean, I wouldn't want to fall in.  Some years probably are different from others, and I haven't been down there is several years, so maybe things have changed.  Great place to go though.
> 
> 
> 
> http://cdn.onlyinyourstate.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/07/7705602548_32f4ad5482_k.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I went in the middle of summer. In the 80s.
> My 1st introduction to salsa and guacamole. Riverwalk Cantina, right next to the bridge.
> I didn't get a Jim Bowie knife, but I got an Alamo pocketknife.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Been there.  Enchiladas, refried beans, tortillas, a little lettuce salad and ice tea on the river walk.  Can't do better than that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nice place. Pretty sure that's where I learned to love Enchiladas.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What are they?
Click to expand...


   You're kidding right?


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Picaro said:


> Austin is pretty awful due to the traffic. Takes forever to get anywhere during the daytime hours when everything is open. You might want to call ahead and make sure many of those places are open, as well; many have restricted hours or are closed due to the virus thing, and with the big upsurge in cases here it could change on a moment's notice.
> 
> Doesn't anybody ever go to Palo Duro Canyon or Big Bend any more? Who wants to see cites when on vacation?



  Big Bend is beautiful no doubt!!!
But be prepared to be stopped by the border patrol.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

freyasman said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is the last trip I get to take with my kid before he goes to college out of state. He was supposed to go overseas but that trip was cancelled.  So, before I unleash him on the world, we are going to do some stuff.  We have been to the Ford Presidential Library and Museum, the Clinton Presidential Museum and we are going to hit here:
> Home - The George W. Bush Presidential Library and Museum  and The Sixth Floor Museum | The Sixth Floor Museum at Dealey Plaza driving in. At some point we are going over to Austin to hit this one:
> LBJ Presidential Library   and the Stevie Ray Vaughan statue.
> 
> he has to see the Alamo and the other 4 missions.
> San Antonio Missions National Historical Park (U.S. National Park Service)
> 
> We are going to go here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Natural Bridge Caverns | Naturally Amazing
> 
> 
> There is plenty to discover at Natural Bridge Caverns. Explore two distinct cave systems, conquer the ropes course and zip line, mine for fossils, and more!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> naturalbridgecaverns.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't mind hitting here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Institute of Texan Cultures - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Historic Market Square - City of San Antonio
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.marketsquaresa.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's the plan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Better hurry.....they might not be around long.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Abbot needs to make up his mind. If Texas is going to shut back down then I will not be going there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you liked Trump's response to the Pandemic, you'll love Abbott's.  He's 3X as clueless as the blob.  I speak to someone in Texas every day just about--lots of family and friends down there.  You can walk into one store in any town--you pick it--and nobody has a mask on and you're welcome to come in.  You can walk into the same store later with a different manager on duty and you can't go in without a mask.  Better to have the mask on you instead of being turned away is what I'm gathering.   You can always take it off.
> 
> As for touristy things...the things that you'd probably be interested in; you're screwed if you're destination is any official government building.  I suggest you stick with the attraction's websites for up to the minute information....I put some below
> 
> Natural Bridge Caverns | Naturally Amazing   Surprisingly Open....
> 
> LBJ Presidential Library  Closed
> 
> The Alamo  Closed
> 
> Hotels in San Antonio TX | Official Site | The Historic Menger Hotel  Honeymooned there with my spouse....  The Colonial Room brunch on weekends is not to be missed.
> 
> Black's BBQ  Depends on what day you visit...excellent food most times; charred remains of a once proud animal others
> 
> Cooper's BBQ  Consistently great but Blacks is better.
> 
> Maudie's Tex-Mex - Enjoy True Tex-Mex At Your Neighborhood Mexican Restaurant  Outstanding place!
> 
> The Official San Antonio River Walk  ehh....
> 
> Home - Buc-ees  Bring your checkbook!
> 
> The Original Blanco cafe  Closed Sunday....;-(  Not to be missed
> 
> Where To Eat in Downtown San Antonio, TX | 24 Hour Restaurant  Over-rated but a rite of passage for any tourist in SA
> 
> Salt Lick BBQ | Like No Other - Since 1967  Never saw what the big deal about this place was but the place is always packed.
> 
> Home - GRUENE HALL  Closed but well worth the look
> 
> Also check out Hippie Hollow.  If you dare.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Really? Hippie hollow?
> 
> It's a mom and son trip,  you pervert.
> (SMH)
Click to expand...


  We used to hit Hippie Hollow in the boat back before it turned into homo central.
Last time we went there were homos jacking each other off in the water....disgusting.
   Another fun fact...if you approach by boat you either need to stay out of rock throwing range or be nekkid.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

The Alamo is the SHIT!!!!
You can feel the history the second you see it. It gives me goose bumps every time!!!!
  Especially seeing the bullet pock marked walls!
Be sure and remove your hat before entering,if you dont the guards will be sure you do.


----------



## task0778

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Austin is pretty awful due to the traffic. Takes forever to get anywhere during the daytime hours when everything is open. You might want to call ahead and make sure many of those places are open, as well; many have restricted hours or are closed due to the virus thing, and with the big upsurge in cases here it could change on a moment's notice.
> 
> Doesn't anybody ever go to Palo Duro Canyon or Big Bend any more? Who wants to see cites when on vacation?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Big Bend is beautiful no doubt!!!
> But be prepared to be stopped by the border patrol.
Click to expand...


Guadaloupe Mountains Natl Park out in far west texas is another beautiful place to go to












Long time since I was there.  These ain't my pics, BTW.


----------



## freyasman

HereWeGoAgain said:


> freyasman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is the last trip I get to take with my kid before he goes to college out of state. He was supposed to go overseas but that trip was cancelled.  So, before I unleash him on the world, we are going to do some stuff.  We have been to the Ford Presidential Library and Museum, the Clinton Presidential Museum and we are going to hit here:
> Home - The George W. Bush Presidential Library and Museum  and The Sixth Floor Museum | The Sixth Floor Museum at Dealey Plaza driving in. At some point we are going over to Austin to hit this one:
> LBJ Presidential Library   and the Stevie Ray Vaughan statue.
> 
> he has to see the Alamo and the other 4 missions.
> San Antonio Missions National Historical Park (U.S. National Park Service)
> 
> We are going to go here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Natural Bridge Caverns | Naturally Amazing
> 
> 
> There is plenty to discover at Natural Bridge Caverns. Explore two distinct cave systems, conquer the ropes course and zip line, mine for fossils, and more!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> naturalbridgecaverns.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't mind hitting here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Institute of Texan Cultures - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Historic Market Square - City of San Antonio
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.marketsquaresa.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's the plan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Better hurry.....they might not be around long.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Abbot needs to make up his mind. If Texas is going to shut back down then I will not be going there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you liked Trump's response to the Pandemic, you'll love Abbott's.  He's 3X as clueless as the blob.  I speak to someone in Texas every day just about--lots of family and friends down there.  You can walk into one store in any town--you pick it--and nobody has a mask on and you're welcome to come in.  You can walk into the same store later with a different manager on duty and you can't go in without a mask.  Better to have the mask on you instead of being turned away is what I'm gathering.   You can always take it off.
> 
> As for touristy things...the things that you'd probably be interested in; you're screwed if you're destination is any official government building.  I suggest you stick with the attraction's websites for up to the minute information....I put some below
> 
> Natural Bridge Caverns | Naturally Amazing   Surprisingly Open....
> 
> LBJ Presidential Library  Closed
> 
> The Alamo  Closed
> 
> Hotels in San Antonio TX | Official Site | The Historic Menger Hotel  Honeymooned there with my spouse....  The Colonial Room brunch on weekends is not to be missed.
> 
> Black's BBQ  Depends on what day you visit...excellent food most times; charred remains of a once proud animal others
> 
> Cooper's BBQ  Consistently great but Blacks is better.
> 
> Maudie's Tex-Mex - Enjoy True Tex-Mex At Your Neighborhood Mexican Restaurant  Outstanding place!
> 
> The Official San Antonio River Walk  ehh....
> 
> Home - Buc-ees  Bring your checkbook!
> 
> The Original Blanco cafe  Closed Sunday....;-(  Not to be missed
> 
> Where To Eat in Downtown San Antonio, TX | 24 Hour Restaurant  Over-rated but a rite of passage for any tourist in SA
> 
> Salt Lick BBQ | Like No Other - Since 1967  Never saw what the big deal about this place was but the place is always packed.
> 
> Home - GRUENE HALL  Closed but well worth the look
> 
> Also check out Hippie Hollow.  If you dare.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Really? Hippie hollow?
> 
> It's a mom and son trip,  you pervert.
> (SMH)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We used to hit Hippie Hollow in the boat back before it turned into homo central.
> Last time we went there were homos jacking each other off in the water....disgusting.
> Another fun fact...if you approach by boat you either need to stay out of rock throwing range or be nekkid.
Click to expand...

I've never been. 
I would have considered it a few years ago but Austin is turning into the San Francisco of Texas, so I figured it would be pretty gay.
I'm not a homophobe, and one of the guys I hang out with regularly is gay..... but we don't hang out _naked._ 
So I'm probably not going there, ever.


----------



## freyasman

HereWeGoAgain said:


> The Alamo is the SHIT!!!!
> You can feel the history the second you see it. It gives me goose bumps every time!!!!
> Especially seeing the bullet pock marked walls!
> Be sure and remove your hat before entering,if you dont the guards will be sure you do.








						06 MAR 1836
					

2200 hours, D-1, one hundred and seventy-seven years ago General Antonio Lopez de Santa Anna ordered that the artillery barrage which had fa...




					thelawdogfiles.blogspot.com
				



Those men died tired, bloody, and probably screaming.


They are the luckiest men I know of.


----------



## Mindful

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> task0778 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> task0778 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> task0778 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> task0778 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Alamo is in downtown San Antonio, while you're there you might think above visiting the riverwalk and try some authentic tex-mex food.  It ain't spicy unless you ask for it that way.
> 
> 
> 
> They have a kayak tour on the river, too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL, just make sure you stay in the kayak, that water ain't exactly what you'd call pristine if you get my drift.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What? That water was very clean when I was there, very pretty and you could see to the bottom.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Depends maybe on when you go.  I believe it's once a year in the winter they drain the river and clean it out as best they can and then let the water flow back in.  And by summer it ain't real clean, I wouldn't want to fall in.  Some years probably are different from others, and I haven't been down there is several years, so maybe things have changed.  Great place to go though.
> 
> 
> 
> http://cdn.onlyinyourstate.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/07/7705602548_32f4ad5482_k.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I went in the middle of summer. In the 80s.
> My 1st introduction to salsa and guacamole. Riverwalk Cantina, right next to the bridge.
> I didn't get a Jim Bowie knife, but I got an Alamo pocketknife.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Been there.  Enchiladas, refried beans, tortillas, a little lettuce salad and ice tea on the river walk.  Can't do better than that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nice place. Pretty sure that's where I learned to love Enchiladas.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What are they?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're kidding right?
Click to expand...


Of course not.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

freyasman said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> freyasman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is the last trip I get to take with my kid before he goes to college out of state. He was supposed to go overseas but that trip was cancelled.  So, before I unleash him on the world, we are going to do some stuff.  We have been to the Ford Presidential Library and Museum, the Clinton Presidential Museum and we are going to hit here:
> Home - The George W. Bush Presidential Library and Museum  and The Sixth Floor Museum | The Sixth Floor Museum at Dealey Plaza driving in. At some point we are going over to Austin to hit this one:
> LBJ Presidential Library   and the Stevie Ray Vaughan statue.
> 
> he has to see the Alamo and the other 4 missions.
> San Antonio Missions National Historical Park (U.S. National Park Service)
> 
> We are going to go here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Natural Bridge Caverns | Naturally Amazing
> 
> 
> There is plenty to discover at Natural Bridge Caverns. Explore two distinct cave systems, conquer the ropes course and zip line, mine for fossils, and more!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> naturalbridgecaverns.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't mind hitting here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Institute of Texan Cultures - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Historic Market Square - City of San Antonio
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.marketsquaresa.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's the plan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Better hurry.....they might not be around long.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Abbot needs to make up his mind. If Texas is going to shut back down then I will not be going there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you liked Trump's response to the Pandemic, you'll love Abbott's.  He's 3X as clueless as the blob.  I speak to someone in Texas every day just about--lots of family and friends down there.  You can walk into one store in any town--you pick it--and nobody has a mask on and you're welcome to come in.  You can walk into the same store later with a different manager on duty and you can't go in without a mask.  Better to have the mask on you instead of being turned away is what I'm gathering.   You can always take it off.
> 
> As for touristy things...the things that you'd probably be interested in; you're screwed if you're destination is any official government building.  I suggest you stick with the attraction's websites for up to the minute information....I put some below
> 
> Natural Bridge Caverns | Naturally Amazing   Surprisingly Open....
> 
> LBJ Presidential Library  Closed
> 
> The Alamo  Closed
> 
> Hotels in San Antonio TX | Official Site | The Historic Menger Hotel  Honeymooned there with my spouse....  The Colonial Room brunch on weekends is not to be missed.
> 
> Black's BBQ  Depends on what day you visit...excellent food most times; charred remains of a once proud animal others
> 
> Cooper's BBQ  Consistently great but Blacks is better.
> 
> Maudie's Tex-Mex - Enjoy True Tex-Mex At Your Neighborhood Mexican Restaurant  Outstanding place!
> 
> The Official San Antonio River Walk  ehh....
> 
> Home - Buc-ees  Bring your checkbook!
> 
> The Original Blanco cafe  Closed Sunday....;-(  Not to be missed
> 
> Where To Eat in Downtown San Antonio, TX | 24 Hour Restaurant  Over-rated but a rite of passage for any tourist in SA
> 
> Salt Lick BBQ | Like No Other - Since 1967  Never saw what the big deal about this place was but the place is always packed.
> 
> Home - GRUENE HALL  Closed but well worth the look
> 
> Also check out Hippie Hollow.  If you dare.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Really? Hippie hollow?
> 
> It's a mom and son trip,  you pervert.
> (SMH)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We used to hit Hippie Hollow in the boat back before it turned into homo central.
> Last time we went there were homos jacking each other off in the water....disgusting.
> Another fun fact...if you approach by boat you either need to stay out of rock throwing range or be nekkid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've never been.
> I would have considered it a few years ago but Austin is turning into the San Francisco of Texas, so I figured it would be pretty gay.
> I'm not a homophobe, and one of the guys I hang out with regularly is gay..... but we don't hang out _naked._
> So I'm probably not going there, ever.
Click to expand...


  Not much worth seeing these days unless you're a homo.
It's a shame...used to be some pretty hot college chicks that hung out there.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Mindful said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> task0778 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> task0778 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> task0778 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> task0778 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Alamo is in downtown San Antonio, while you're there you might think above visiting the riverwalk and try some authentic tex-mex food.  It ain't spicy unless you ask for it that way.
> 
> 
> 
> They have a kayak tour on the river, too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL, just make sure you stay in the kayak, that water ain't exactly what you'd call pristine if you get my drift.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What? That water was very clean when I was there, very pretty and you could see to the bottom.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Depends maybe on when you go.  I believe it's once a year in the winter they drain the river and clean it out as best they can and then let the water flow back in.  And by summer it ain't real clean, I wouldn't want to fall in.  Some years probably are different from others, and I haven't been down there is several years, so maybe things have changed.  Great place to go though.
> 
> 
> 
> http://cdn.onlyinyourstate.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/07/7705602548_32f4ad5482_k.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I went in the middle of summer. In the 80s.
> My 1st introduction to salsa and guacamole. Riverwalk Cantina, right next to the bridge.
> I didn't get a Jim Bowie knife, but I got an Alamo pocketknife.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Been there.  Enchiladas, refried beans, tortillas, a little lettuce salad and ice tea on the river walk.  Can't do better than that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nice place. Pretty sure that's where I learned to love Enchiladas.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What are they?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're kidding right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course not.
Click to expand...


   Corn tortillas wrapped around beef or chicken or cheese with sauce poured over them and cheese melted on top..
Of course this just a generalization and there's much more to them.
  My favorites are the cheese enchiladas. Half American,half mild chedder and a shit ton of onions inside with a light chili gravy,cheese and fresh onions and jalapeños on top.


----------



## Larsky

Dunno if it was mentioned already, but the Congress Street Bridge bats in Austin is pretty cool.


----------



## Disir

Larsky said:


> Dunno if it was mentioned already, but the Congress Street Bridge bats in Austin is pretty cool.



I wanted to see them.


----------



## Gdjjr

Picaro said:


> Doesn't anybody ever go to Palo Duro Canyon or Big Bend any more? Who wants to see cites when on vacation?


AMEN!


----------



## Gdjjr

North of Austin. Never been there but I'd like to see it- before I die.

*The Texas Ranger Hall of Fame and Museum is located on the banks of the Brazos River, proudly sponsored by the City of Waco and sanctioned by the State of Texas. We preserve the history and inspire appreciation of the Texas Rangers, a legendary symbol of Texas and the American West.*









						The Official Texas Ranger Hall of Fame and Museum - Waco, Texas
					

The Texas Ranger Hall of Fame and Museum is the State-designated official historical center of the famed Texas Rangers Law Enforcement Agency in Waco, Texas. We preserve the history and inspire an appreciation of the Texas Rangers, a Texas Legend and an American Heritage.



					www.texasranger.org


----------



## candycorn

If any of you Texicans are anywhere near Central Texas,  San Antonio, Austin, Waco, Killeen, Temple, etc...  please support local music. 

Some friends of mine, the Rocky King band, is playing at the following venues.   Help local establishments along the way as well.

9/26 - Texas Pride BBQ in Adkins, 8pm to 12am
9/27 - Bracken Store & Icehouse in Bracken, 3pm to 7pm
10/2 - Texas Station Event Center in Gatesville, 8pm to 12am. FMI 254-223-4445
10/10 - Martinez Social Club, East of San Antonio, 8pm to 11:30pm


Terrible recording but this is a sampling of what you can expect.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

candycorn said:


> If any of you Texicans are anywhere near Central Texas,  San Antonio, Austin, Waco, Killeen, Temple, etc...  please support local music.
> 
> Some friends of mine, the Rocky King band, is playing at the following venues.   Help local establishments along the way as well.
> 
> 9/26 - Texas Pride BBQ in Adkins, 8pm to 12am
> 9/27 - Bracken Store & Icehouse in Bracken, 3pm to 7pm
> 10/2 - Texas Station Event Center in Gatesville, 8pm to 12am. FMI 254-223-4445
> 10/10 - Martinez Social Club, East of San Antonio, 8pm to 11:30pm
> 
> 
> Terrible recording but this is a sampling of what you can expect.



  You start by insulting Texans and then ask for us to support your buddy?
I wont see them for that very reason.
    I'm sure your buddies appreciate your support....


----------



## freyasman

candycorn said:


> If any of you Texicans are anywhere near Central Texas,  San Antonio, Austin, Waco, Killeen, Temple, etc...  please support local music.
> 
> Some friends of mine, the Rocky King band, is playing at the following venues.   Help local establishments along the way as well.
> 
> 9/26 - Texas Pride BBQ in Adkins, 8pm to 12am
> 9/27 - Bracken Store & Icehouse in Bracken, 3pm to 7pm
> 10/2 - Texas Station Event Center in Gatesville, 8pm to 12am. FMI 254-223-4445
> 10/10 - Martinez Social Club, East of San Antonio, 8pm to 11:30pm
> 
> 
> Terrible recording but this is a sampling of what you can expect.


I ride around Texas a lot but I usually don't have any planned itinerary. If I see them on a billboard anywhere, I'll stop and give them a listen, though.


----------



## freyasman

HereWeGoAgain said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> If any of you Texicans are anywhere near Central Texas,  San Antonio, Austin, Waco, Killeen, Temple, etc...  please support local music.
> 
> Some friends of mine, the Rocky King band, is playing at the following venues.   Help local establishments along the way as well.
> 
> 9/26 - Texas Pride BBQ in Adkins, 8pm to 12am
> 9/27 - Bracken Store & Icehouse in Bracken, 3pm to 7pm
> 10/2 - Texas Station Event Center in Gatesville, 8pm to 12am. FMI 254-223-4445
> 10/10 - Martinez Social Club, East of San Antonio, 8pm to 11:30pm
> 
> 
> Terrible recording but this is a sampling of what you can expect.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You start by insulting Texans and then ask for us to support your buddy?
> I wont see them for that very reason.
> I'm sure your buddies appreciate your support....
Click to expand...

I ain't going to punish them for her shit.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

freyasman said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> If any of you Texicans are anywhere near Central Texas,  San Antonio, Austin, Waco, Killeen, Temple, etc...  please support local music.
> 
> Some friends of mine, the Rocky King band, is playing at the following venues.   Help local establishments along the way as well.
> 
> 9/26 - Texas Pride BBQ in Adkins, 8pm to 12am
> 9/27 - Bracken Store & Icehouse in Bracken, 3pm to 7pm
> 10/2 - Texas Station Event Center in Gatesville, 8pm to 12am. FMI 254-223-4445
> 10/10 - Martinez Social Club, East of San Antonio, 8pm to 11:30pm
> 
> 
> Terrible recording but this is a sampling of what you can expect.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You start by insulting Texans and then ask for us to support your buddy?
> I wont see them for that very reason.
> I'm sure your buddies appreciate your support....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I ain't going to punish them for her shit.
Click to expand...


  If I had a way to contact them and tell them what their "buddy" is saying I would.
But if they really are friends with the dickhead I figure they're a bunch of liberals anyway.


----------



## freyasman

HereWeGoAgain said:


> freyasman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> If any of you Texicans are anywhere near Central Texas,  San Antonio, Austin, Waco, Killeen, Temple, etc...  please support local music.
> 
> Some friends of mine, the Rocky King band, is playing at the following venues.   Help local establishments along the way as well.
> 
> 9/26 - Texas Pride BBQ in Adkins, 8pm to 12am
> 9/27 - Bracken Store & Icehouse in Bracken, 3pm to 7pm
> 10/2 - Texas Station Event Center in Gatesville, 8pm to 12am. FMI 254-223-4445
> 10/10 - Martinez Social Club, East of San Antonio, 8pm to 11:30pm
> 
> 
> Terrible recording but this is a sampling of what you can expect.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You start by insulting Texans and then ask for us to support your buddy?
> I wont see them for that very reason.
> I'm sure your buddies appreciate your support....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I ain't going to punish them for her shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If I had a way to contact them and tell them what their "buddy" is saying I would.
> But if they really are friends with the dickhead I figure they're a bunch of liberals anyway.
Click to expand...

They sounded alright in the video. If I ever run across them I'll have a beer, give them a listen, and then tell them they got some questionable friends, lol.

But I'm guessing they already know that.


----------



## candycorn

HereWeGoAgain said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> If any of you Texicans are anywhere near Central Texas,  San Antonio, Austin, Waco, Killeen, Temple, etc...  please support local music.
> 
> Some friends of mine, the Rocky King band, is playing at the following venues.   Help local establishments along the way as well.
> 
> 9/26 - Texas Pride BBQ in Adkins, 8pm to 12am
> 9/27 - Bracken Store & Icehouse in Bracken, 3pm to 7pm
> 10/2 - Texas Station Event Center in Gatesville, 8pm to 12am. FMI 254-223-4445
> 10/10 - Martinez Social Club, East of San Antonio, 8pm to 11:30pm
> 
> 
> Terrible recording but this is a sampling of what you can expect.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You start by insulting Texans and then ask for us to support your buddy?
> I wont see them for that very reason.
> I'm sure your buddies appreciate your support....
Click to expand...


Gee, you're quite the snowflake Shirley.


----------



## freyasman

candycorn said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> If any of you Texicans are anywhere near Central Texas,  San Antonio, Austin, Waco, Killeen, Temple, etc...  please support local music.
> 
> Some friends of mine, the Rocky King band, is playing at the following venues.   Help local establishments along the way as well.
> 
> 9/26 - Texas Pride BBQ in Adkins, 8pm to 12am
> 9/27 - Bracken Store & Icehouse in Bracken, 3pm to 7pm
> 10/2 - Texas Station Event Center in Gatesville, 8pm to 12am. FMI 254-223-4445
> 10/10 - Martinez Social Club, East of San Antonio, 8pm to 11:30pm
> 
> 
> Terrible recording but this is a sampling of what you can expect.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You start by insulting Texans and then ask for us to support your buddy?
> I wont see them for that very reason.
> I'm sure your buddies appreciate your support....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gee, you're quite the snowflake Shirley.
Click to expand...

Well, you _are_ a cvnt after all. 

I'm just willing to give your friends the benefit of the doubt.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

candycorn said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> If any of you Texicans are anywhere near Central Texas,  San Antonio, Austin, Waco, Killeen, Temple, etc...  please support local music.
> 
> Some friends of mine, the Rocky King band, is playing at the following venues.   Help local establishments along the way as well.
> 
> 9/26 - Texas Pride BBQ in Adkins, 8pm to 12am
> 9/27 - Bracken Store & Icehouse in Bracken, 3pm to 7pm
> 10/2 - Texas Station Event Center in Gatesville, 8pm to 12am. FMI 254-223-4445
> 10/10 - Martinez Social Club, East of San Antonio, 8pm to 11:30pm
> 
> 
> Terrible recording but this is a sampling of what you can expect.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You start by insulting Texans and then ask for us to support your buddy?
> I wont see them for that very reason.
> I'm sure your buddies appreciate your support....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gee, you're quite the snowflake Shirley.
Click to expand...


  And you're a true friend by dissing the very people who go to watch your "buddies"  
I'm sure they appreciate you hating on the people who they rely on for a living.


----------



## candycorn

HereWeGoAgain said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> If any of you Texicans are anywhere near Central Texas,  San Antonio, Austin, Waco, Killeen, Temple, etc...  please support local music.
> 
> Some friends of mine, the Rocky King band, is playing at the following venues.   Help local establishments along the way as well.
> 
> 9/26 - Texas Pride BBQ in Adkins, 8pm to 12am
> 9/27 - Bracken Store & Icehouse in Bracken, 3pm to 7pm
> 10/2 - Texas Station Event Center in Gatesville, 8pm to 12am. FMI 254-223-4445
> 10/10 - Martinez Social Club, East of San Antonio, 8pm to 11:30pm
> 
> 
> Terrible recording but this is a sampling of what you can expect.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You start by insulting Texans and then ask for us to support your buddy?
> I wont see them for that very reason.
> I'm sure your buddies appreciate your support....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gee, you're quite the snowflake Shirley.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And you're a true friend by dissing the very people who go to watch your "buddies"
> I'm sure they appreciate you hating on the people who they rely on for a living.
Click to expand...


Is it your time of the month or something?  Wow...I didn't think you'd take it this hard Shirley.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

candycorn said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> If any of you Texicans are anywhere near Central Texas,  San Antonio, Austin, Waco, Killeen, Temple, etc...  please support local music.
> 
> Some friends of mine, the Rocky King band, is playing at the following venues.   Help local establishments along the way as well.
> 
> 9/26 - Texas Pride BBQ in Adkins, 8pm to 12am
> 9/27 - Bracken Store & Icehouse in Bracken, 3pm to 7pm
> 10/2 - Texas Station Event Center in Gatesville, 8pm to 12am. FMI 254-223-4445
> 10/10 - Martinez Social Club, East of San Antonio, 8pm to 11:30pm
> 
> 
> Terrible recording but this is a sampling of what you can expect.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You start by insulting Texans and then ask for us to support your buddy?
> I wont see them for that very reason.
> I'm sure your buddies appreciate your support....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gee, you're quite the snowflake Shirley.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And you're a true friend by dissing the very people who go to watch your "buddies"
> I'm sure they appreciate you hating on the people who they rely on for a living.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is it your time of the month or something?  Wow...I didn't think you'd take it this hard Shirley.
Click to expand...


    I bet you wouldnt tell your "buddies" you were insulting their audience.


----------



## justinacolmena

Disir said:


> Dragging my kid … he … he … him … he … he …


That's enough of that, right there.


----------



## candycorn

candycorn said:


> If any of you Texicans are anywhere near Central Texas,  San Antonio, Austin, Waco, Killeen, Temple, etc...  please support local music.
> 
> Some friends of mine, the Rocky King band, is playing at the following venues.   Help local establishments along the way as well.
> 
> 9/26 - Texas Pride BBQ in Adkins, 8pm to 12am
> 9/27 - Bracken Store & Icehouse in Bracken, 3pm to 7pm
> 10/2 - Texas Station Event Center in Gatesville, 8pm to 12am. FMI 254-223-4445
> 10/10 - Martinez Social Club, East of San Antonio, 8pm to 11:30pm
> 
> 
> Terrible recording but this is a sampling of what you can expect.


His Gatesville show looked like a lot of fun...






I was at work.....


----------

